# No DNS in auto-generated /etc/resolve.conf

## Wizumwalt

I have a Dell Latitude E5550 that I'm trying to connect by wifi and has some delays when working on the web. I think it's because of DNS. 

I have this in my /etc/conf.d/net ...

```

modules="wpa_supplicant dhcpcd"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211"

wpa_timeout_wlp2s0="0"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

dns_search_wlp2s0="hsd1.tx.comcast.net"

dns_servers_wlp2s0="209.222.18.222 209.222.18.218"

```

And then I run ...

```

$ /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start

$ /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 start

```

But it takes forever to get pages to load in the browser. And I look at /etc/resolv.conf and it has ...

```

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlp2s0.dhcp, wlp2s0.dhcp6, wlp2s0.ra

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain lan

nameserver 192.168.20.1

nameserver fd8d:968a:575c::1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

My DNS servers listed in the /etc/conf.d/net file are not there. This used to work for me, but since a previous update, can't understand why the conf.d/net dns servers are not in place.

Thoughts?

----------

## eccerr0r

It's probably grabbing them from DHCP.

This thread has some good ideas: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6990730.html

----------

## Wizumwalt

Big thnx!

----------

## UberLord

Or install a common middleman for resolv.conf, such as net-misc/openresolv  :Smile: 

----------

## shrike

Looks like a category change happened somewhere. eix net-dns/openresolv works.

Should I ever get around to using openvpn I now see that openresolv will solve a problem I did not know I had. Thanks Roy!

shrike

----------

